# Plant PAR requirement chart. Accurate?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jr125 said:


> Can anyone comment as to the accuracy of this plant PAR requirement chart. Thanks.
> 
> fresh water plant PAR levels - Seneye


Well it is just a "guide".

Seems excessively high to be honest. not to mention vague..

Prettier one.. 
http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/par-readings/

and the "its complicated" factor..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ent-light-imbalance-question.html#post8148257


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow. 40 as the bare minimum for anubias, with 75 ideal? 

I am really wondering about PAR ratings. In another thread, someone reported a Finnex Stingray is 50 PAR in a 12" high tank. That's high light, and they sell it as a low to medium light fixture. 

And I have a couple, and they don't seem that bright. My anubias grow 12" from the light with no algae. No CO2, no Excel.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

PAR will drop rapidly as soon as you start planting or otherwise filling up the tank.

Maybe anubias needs a light that can provide 40 PAR at substrate in an empty tank, but once the tank is fully planted the same location may see closer to 20 PAR.

I think the table makes sense if you are trying to match a light fixture to specific plants using only the manufacturers PAR ratings. If you are using real measurements at a specific spot they look at least 2x too high.


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

My first impression was that they seemed high as well. As a guide for the difference in the amount of light required for different plants maybe it's better?


----------

